# Mayo Margarita?



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

This is absolutely disgusting. What would it take for you to drink one?


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Yuck, Duck.

I bet that chef would do well in Quebec...

To cleanse your palet after reading that, try my version of an Italian margarita. Two parts tequila, 1/2 part Amaretto, lime juice, splash of simple syrup, splash of soda water, all on the rocks. Very refreshing.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Wayfarer,

A Mayo Margarita would help wash down a plate of Poutine! 

Karl


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Duck said:


> This is absolutely disgusting. What would it take for you to drink one?


Wow...disgusting. I've lost my appetite for lunch. It never ceases to amaze me what the Japanese are willing to eat and drink.

Wayfarer, thanks for the recipe. Sounds great...we'll give it a try. BTW...another good variation is to add a Corona to the lime juice/tequila/triple sec combination.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

that makes me sick...


----------

